# Thetford C250 toilet, anyone got one?



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

My new Frankia has a Thetford C250 toilet and I think it is very poor, as detailed in previous posts. I would be keen to hear from anyone else who has one, what do you think of yours? Does it work well? Mine does not, the flush is poor, not cleaning the sides of the bowl, and the blade does not close well. I have been sent new blade assemblies which I fitted today. I will let you know how they perform when I have used them for a while, Regards, Erneboy.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

*Thetford C250s contents leaked out onto floor*

Hi Erneboy & all

Thetford c250S toilet

after almost a year of use I noticed for the first time this weekend that the liquid contents of the holding tank has been leaking out as I drove around

It leaked onto the base tray of the thetford, most of this fluid was contained within the tray but some found its way under the unit through a hole in the base that is for an optional external air vent.

this fluid (you can guess what it is ) is passing up through the air vent in the holding tank past the float and down the vent actuator tube to spill over the thetford floor, and then onto the motorhome floor!

I have dismantled the vent valve float and seal but it all looks as though it was working correctly.

So it looks to me like a design error in the holding tank as it should never allow fluids to leak out .


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Very worrying trek. I have not had that problem but I seem to remember reading another thread where someone did. Please keep us posted as to a fix and how you get on. I have a Sog fitted and so reckon I could fill that vent hole with Sikaflex or similar to prevent that happening, Regards, Alan.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Funny you should mention sikaflex

I removed the complete toilet to clean & dry under the floor, 
stuck some gaffer tape over the hole on the underside and refixed the toilet in position & then filled the hole with sikaflex!!!
to stop this area acting like a well.

Frankia have fitted a small bore flexible hose that runs from this vent area down through the double floor to the outside, at first I thought this may have been a drain pipe but I think it must be their idea of an external air vent
I have sealed around this vent pipe with sikaflex and forced it low down into the void , so it may now act like a drain if it continues to happen

I have also formed a small dam which is just a bead of sikaflex in the top of the holding tank underneath the vent lifter (seesaw that opens/closes vent in holding tank) in the hope that any liquid that sloshes out past the float valve will not run out & down the air vent tube but fall back into the tank


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Still having problems with my thetford C250-S toilet

I often find water (urine&flush) in the floor of the base unit, I have now removed two plastic covers on either side of the base (the ones with the screws in that fix the whole thing to the floor) so I can ensure that I can mop up & dry any fluids and have resorted to leaving kitchen paper towels around the base unit to mop it all up.

So I took it to a Thetford approved dealer today, so now waiting to hear if there is anything they or Thetford can do to fix this 

( I now try not to drive with anything in the cassette as I don't want any leaks through the cassette vent tube though this defeats the whole idea of having a motorhome with a portable toilet)


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Have'nt yet had the problems you describe with the C250-s but I agree about the poor flush, our previous MH had a much better Thetford toilet with separate flush tank, I shall keep a close eye on the problem you describe though.
Thanks for the advance warning


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Touch wood, we've only had TWO problems, both of which I have fixed myself!

1. The flush stopped working as the PCB had been pushed out of its bracket. It was relocated and now works fine. If/when it happens again, I'll superglue it!! As an aside, we use a spray bottle of pink flush fluid to help with the flushing.

2. In a French supermarche carpark, whilst the C250 was in use, ( a man's got to do what a man's got to do!) the blade detached itself!! We had to find a campsite with toilet facilities. To be fair, we found a gem of a site. 

I had to forcibly remove the holding tank and empty it gently, checking the contents in case any C250 parts were in the contents. It was like changing a baby's nappy!! Then we had tea!! 

Once the tank was empty, by removing the rubber seal, I could access the mechanism, refit the blade and put everything back in place. More brute force was needed to realign the slide-open toothed rack mechanism and then the tank went back into its proper place. That cheery event took place seventeen months ago and the toilet has worked well since.

But it IS flimsy. The directions of use should warn the user not to JIFFLE!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Touch wood, we've only had TWO problems, both of which I have fixed myself!

1. The flush stopped working as the PCB had been pushed out of its bracket. It was relocated and now works fine. If/when it happens again, I'll superglue it!! As an aside, we use a spray bottle of pink flush fluid to help with the flushing.

2. In a French supermarche carpark, whilst the C250 was in use, ( a man's got to do what a man's got to do!) the blade detached itself!! We had to find a campsite with toilet facilities. To be fair, we found a gem of a site. 

I had to forcibly remove the holding tank and empty it gently, checking the contents in case any C250 parts were in the contents. It was like changing a baby's nappy!! Then we had tea!! 

Once the tank was empty, by removing the rubber seal, I could access the mechanism, refit the blade and put everything back in place. More brute force was needed to realign the slide-open toothed rack mechanism and then the tank went back into its proper place. That cheery event took place seventeen months ago and the toilet has worked well since.

But it IS flimsy. The directions of use should warn the user not to JIFFLE!! :roll: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ours does not leak or smell ( touch wood!) but I wonder if the flush-not cleaning -the- bowl -properly and not closing the blade at the bottom might be caused by limescale ?

We find limescale builds up very fast and makes the bowl surface rough. This means that whatever you put down it does not slip into the hole as cleanly as it should. 

Possible solutions: a cheap paper serviette ( the thin, one ply version sold for pence per hundred) carefully spread in the bowl before you use the loo for anything other than liquids, will fold itself and all the contents and slip neatly down the bowl and through the trap once you ope the blade.. We've been doing this for 3 years now and it has never once caused problems in the tank.

Wipe the bowl and the black blade of the trap with neat wine ( white) vinegar on a weekly basis -or more if you notice the black blade has white scale on it. This keeps the inside of the bowl scale free and smooth and stops the scale on the blade jamming as it slides. A little olive oli wiped over the blade between trips ensures it moves smoothly.

G


----------

